# Lilac



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Anyone know of a good lilac that soaps well in CP and can be used in lotion and smells good? TIA


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

WSP... great in all of the above mentioned..I don't care for NG lilac... morphs when soaped..


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

My buyers like the NG Lilac, but it moves very quickly when soaped. Makes for a chunky bar. Do not know how it does in any other form.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

WSP's True Lilac is wonderful!!! Everyone that smells is loves that one. A very good strong scent. Does not discolor or acc.
I only use 2oz to 5lb batch.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I used NGs lilac for one batch. Customers liked it but it made me nauseous.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Southern Soapers had a scent called Hana No Kaori which I LOVE and it does smell like a true lilac, if you can get it. Now that Fullmoon Herbs has bought the company, Denise may be able to bring it back.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So far, we've tried a number of lilacs and the one I like best is AHRE's Hungarian Lilac. But I haven't tried WSP's...their FOs are so expensive, though...


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Thank you so much of course its one I don't carry that everyone wants!


----------

